# mossberg 600 ast 12 gauge



## watchman34hunting (Jul 10, 2006)

hey guys.I,ve been searching for info for this gun and nobody can really tell me anything about it.this is what it says NEW HAVEN by mossberg
600 ast 12 gauge.oh by the way its a pump. :rock:


----------

